# Icon für Album entfernen



## koifischfan (27. Juli 2009)

Läßt sich das Icon für das Album eines Users entfernen, wenn er gar kein Abum besitzt?
Ich habe schon so oft vergeblich geklickt. :?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Icon für Album entfernen*

Hallo,
was du da in der Grafik hast, ist aber das Benutzerbild. Das kannst du in deinem Profil unter dem Menüpunkt Benutzerbild ändern entfernen.


----------



## Dodi (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Icon für Album entfernen*

Hallo,

ein "hallo" und ein Name wäre übrigens nett!
Leg Dir doch mal eine Signatur an. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Support-Team sich dazu noch meldet - ich kann Dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen.

@ Uwe:
Ich denke, er meint das Symbol, ganz links unten, wo er auch den Mauszeiger hat.
Das ist ja für das Photoalbum des Users.


----------



## Joachim (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Icon für Album entfernen*

Hallo ...

Nein, das geht nicht ohne weiteres weg zu machen, wenn ein User kein eigenes Album hat. Dazu wäre auch bei jedem Beitrag eine weitere Datenbankabfrage von nöten. 

Ich kann mir das über den Winter ja mal vornehmen - aber immo ist da keine Zeit für, ich steck im Erntestress.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Icon für Album entfernen*



Stimmt Dodi

ich Dussel


----------



## Joachim (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Icon für Album entfernen*

Ich habs mal oben angetackert, damit ich später nochmal drüber stolpere ...  

Und vorerst: closed.


----------

